# Dakota SE 2006 where is the water heater switch?



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just bought a Dakota and I have found out where everything is except the switch for the electric water heater. Can anyone help please?
Brian


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If it's a Truma system it should be all integrated with the gas system.
The rotary dial should have gas only, electric only and gas+electric positions.

PS Are your controls like this?


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

We have an 05 Dakota and the water heater switch is under the bed. Its on the back face of the long cupboard alongside the kitchen. Very awkward to reach, so my busband cut a hole in the wall and reversed the plug so that it can be reached inside the cupboard. Works well. Hope you have as many happy times in your Dakota as we have had in ours.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

An extra couple of feet of cable must cost a fortune. Cheyenne`s mains water heater is similarly placed under the bed.
I am convinced motorhome designers do not use their products.
Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds nothing like a Truma set up then.


----------



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for both replies. Stanner, it is a Truma but the Truma switch is a gas only control over the door.

Somertonian, you were right. I looked under the bed and I could see where the switch had been mounted as there were screw holes in the panel. Someone had relocated the switch on the other side of the panel inside the long cupboard. It is right under a shelf so it cannot be seen unless you get down to floor level.
Thanks again.

By the way, have you had any problems with your Dakota that I should be looking out for?

Brian


----------



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

Dave P, like you, I cannot believe that the motorhome "designers" can ever go motorhoming.


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

Hi Brian, 
You`ll be glad to hear we have NO problems to report. We`ve had her since new and been very pleased with her. As soon as my husband retired we moved in to her for 6 months whilst renovating our cottage (through a very cold winter). Since then we`ve enjoyed some wonderful trips to Morocco, Greece, Italy, Germany etc and spent last winter in Spain with her.
We`ve towed a car and also a trailer with scooter - both options have worked well. My husband has made a few mods and we`ve added a few things and she has run sweetly all the way1
Happy travels
Mandy


----------

